# Mad Buckets Reddick



## Big Craig the Boy (Jun 29, 2006)

Sickest white dude, with the sickest J of the century. Straight from Big Craig himself....just ax about me


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Big Craig? You're 13. You can't be much taller than 4'6"


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Pre-pubescent Craig is probably more suiting.


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Im a mavs fan big time but im going to be watching the Magic alot closer this year good luck with JJ he is a great player watched him all through college..


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i agree. last year we gained more fans with the darko trade. this year more eyes will be on us cuz of redick. i think we're going to be the darlings of the nba again


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

What a horrible pick, Rodney Carney will end up one of the best players of this draft and the Magic passed him up, hes athletic as hell and has a sweet shot would have been our perfect 2 guard. bull****.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i barely saw carney play. from the clips last night, he's an athlete. but his shot looked funky, unnatural form. kine of like a clyde drexler type.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> What a horrible pick, Rodney Carney will end up one of the best players of this draft and the Magic passed him up, hes athletic as hell and has a sweet shot would have been our perfect 2 guard. bull****.


Not as horrible as Miami passing on Jameer Nelson for Dorrell Wright. Zing!


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> What a horrible pick, Rodney Carney will end up one of the best players of this draft and the Magic passed him up, hes athletic as hell and has a sweet shot would have been our perfect 2 guard. bull****.


Ok, I'm somewhat confused.

"Our" perfect two guard, as in, Orlando's? If so, why do you have a Miami avatar, and a Miami username... but live in Orlando?


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Carney's the next G.O.A.T. Just don't tell all the teams that passed on him. Cause we ain't the only ones.


That was sarcasm, BTW.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Not as horrible as Miami passing on Jameer Nelson for Dorrell Wright. Zing!


Definitley, I was furious about that.



jskudera said:


> Ok, I'm somewhat confused.
> 
> "Our" perfect two guard, as in, Orlando's? If so, why do you have a Miami avatar, and a Miami username... but live in Orlando?


I was born in Miami - 1987
Moved to Orlando - 1993
Started watching the NBA in 1994 - Favorite teams being the Heat and Magic
Moved back to Miami - 1995
Moved back to Orlando - 2000

My favorite team is the Miami Heat, no question about that, and in no way am I a bandwagon fan I was a fan of the team when they had Glen Rice and almost cryed when Allen Houston hit the game winning shot on the Heat in 99 playoffs. But Orlando is my second favorite team and I follow them and always want them to win, except when they play the Heat. It may seem odd to roote for two teams and two teams in the same division but thats how I feel as I am a Miamian and Orlandoite

Now back to my point, Carney at worst will be a Quentin Richardson type player but I believe after watching this guy in college and reading about him that he can be as good as Vince Carter no joke. He is athletic and has a sweet J, he is not a great defender but better then Redick. IMO I don't see Redick being better then a 12-14 ppg guy in the peak of his career.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Carney's a far better defender. He's not a bad defensive player at all, actually he's probably on the good side. He can hit the 3 and is athletic. Unfortunately he doesn't use his athleticism enough to get to the hoop nor does he have much of a midrange game. His handle is also a little suspect.

He probably would have been a better option if he pans out, he's more of a high reward type player. He could be the steal of the draft, or he could be down right terrible if he doesn't put it together mentally and start to be a little more assertive.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Even though the threadstarter now appears to be banned, I didn't trust him even before considering he couldn't spell his favourite player's' name right in the thread title.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Hahah I didn't even notice he had spelled it "Reddick". Look at his posts. They're funny as hell, albeit stupid, but funny.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

deanwoof said:


> Hahah I didn't even notice he had spelled it "Reddick".


I wonder if it will get as annoying for you guys as it did for Duke fans.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Mad Buckets Redick*



TM said:


> I wonder if it will get as annoying for you guys as it did for Duke fans.


It's been annoying the hell out of me since way before the draft.


----------



## jaimedun34 (Jun 19, 2003)

TM said:


> I wonder if it will get as annoying for you guys as it did for Duke fans.


Almost as annoying as "Sheldon".


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^don't start


----------

